# A couple pics from my trip



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

I own a small business with a friend of mine and we had to travel out to Jersey this weekend to display our products at a race in atco. Sorry no pictures of myself in here just my partner in crime.

The weather sucked the whole way.









First smoke of the trip.









While on the way I notice that we will passing by Holts in downtown Philly I didnt get any pictures of the shop because I was so happy to be there but here are the sticks we picked up.




























These are some smokes we had made to hand out to customers.




























Nice ash!!!









Also stopped in at OCC on the way home. Im not that big of a fan O the whole theme bike idea anymore but it was supriseing to see just how nice those bikes are in real life.

This picture is of my bussiness partner.


















We also had an edge sumatra that I didnt get any pics of. It was very good if I say so myself


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Cool! Thanks for sharing the pics. What kind of business are you in?


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Looks like you had a blast, thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

We do cnc ported cylinder heads


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

For what kind of cars? I'm in the automotive OE & Automotive Aftermarket. We do quite a bit of work with some tuners and race teams, not to mention every global OEM!


----------



## GeoffbCET (Mar 15, 2011)

That looks like an awesome trip! Sounds like you had tons of fun! Do you guys supply to the general public, or just race teams?

By the way, nice vehicle . I'm gonna take a guess and say that's an 03'/04' Silverado?


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

We supply both to the racer and general public. We deal mostly with honda engines. Anything from drag racing to endurance all the way down to daily drivers. 4 Piston Racing:: Ported Cylinder Heads


----------



## bMay (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice pictures, thanks for sharing. Looks like you had a good trip, nothing like a few smokes and a road trip with a good friend.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Looks like a fun trip!

_Who's Metal Mulisha hat???_


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

Nice pics that cigar burned nice also nice chopper


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

thebayratt said:


> Looks like a fun trip!
> 
> _Who's Metal Mulisha hat???_


The militia hat is mine.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice pictures, that chopper is amazing looking. And those cigars are pleasing to look at as well!


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Wow! Josh those look like some serious rides! I'm probably going to Indy this year and may have to stop into the shop for a look see...


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

Come on by we are always looking for news people to bring into the sport. O and you could probably twist my arm into having a smoke. Haha


----------



## powerman659 (Jan 8, 2011)

I like the bike it looks amazing


----------

